
Wine 1.0 released - pmjordan
http://www.winehq.org/site?news=archive
======
bprater
Well, and not a decade too soon!

And now that virtualization is the word of the day, I'm wondering if it
matters now?

It may run faster, but is it simpler to just fire up a VM manager and bring up
Windows?

~~~
jamongkad
I've been itching for a decent VM manager for my Ubuntu Feisty. Any good
recommendations?

~~~
kingnothing
Is there anything in particular about VMware that doesn't suit your needs?

~~~
jamongkad
Well ease of installation is a big plus for me.

